# Hybrid Bottle Stopper



## Woodturner1975 (Aug 20, 2016)

Managed to crunch about 10 hours of my time in the shop Friday down to approximately 3.5 minutes. I whipped together a hybrid bottle stopper. I used one of Ruth Niles footed bottle stoppers. Thank you for the wood @Mike1950! Here's some photos and a link to the video. Have a good weekend!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 20, 2016)

Aw cool video! Great looking stopper too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 20, 2016)

Nice job on the video Heath!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 20, 2016)

Nice stopper! Great video too Heath. What do you use to cast the wood? I'm an old Flatworker and just started turning so I know next to nothing yet. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 20, 2016)

Good looking stopper

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Aug 21, 2016)

Tony said:


> Nice stopper! Great video too Heath. What do you use to cast the wood? I'm an old Flatworker and just started turning so I know next to nothing yet. Tony


Thank you guys! @Tony Are you referring to the material I use to make the mold? If so, I used corrugated plastic. I picked it up at Home Depot. This particular sheet of corrugated plastic needs some type of release agent before pouring the resin into the mold. I played hell trying to get the blank out of the mold.


----------



## Tony (Aug 21, 2016)

@Woodturner1975, I meant the resin you used. I know nothing about casting, so I have no idea. Tony


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 21, 2016)

Great video! Very cool process, and I sure liked the end result! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## deltatango (Aug 21, 2016)

Very good video Heath - nice job on that. The bottle stopper is excellent. 
I like the translucent with green.
Great work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Aug 21, 2016)

Tony said:


> @Woodturner1975, I meant the resin you used. I know nothing about casting, so I have no idea. Tony


I use Alumilite Clear (2 part) resin. It's available in a few different sizes I believe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

